# Kathleen Edward, Michigan girl with Huntington's Disease who was taunted on Facebook, dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The sick 9-year-old Michigan girl who drew media attention after her grandmother's neighbor posted gruesome pictures of her on Facebook, died Wednesday night, her father told *MyFoxDetroit.com.*
Kathleen Edward was in the final stages of Huntington's Disease, the same illness that claimed the lives of her mother and grandfather, the report said.
Edward received an outpouring of support from well-wishers from around the world dismayed by morbid pictures posted by neighbor Jennifer Petkov, who later apologized for her actions.
These pictures included Edward's face with her eyes closed and a pair of crossed bones beneath them, and a picture of her mother in the arms of the Grim Reaper. The families were reportedly in a feud with each other.
*FLASHBACK:* *Michigan family outraged after neighbor posts grim picture of dying girl*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/01/12/dying-michigan-girl-who-was-taunted-on-facebook-dies/?test=latestnews#ixzz1jGq78wjj​


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Rest in Peace. Prayers for her family.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Kids dying hits me deep. Lovely little angel. In God's hands.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

That damn neighbor should rot in hell. Only a nasty ass person could pull that shit.
Beautiful little girl.... RIP


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Go with God Kathleen Edward


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Her suffering has ended. May the neighbor's begin.

Rest in Peace you sweet little girl.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I will never understand how people can be so cruel to a child. RIP, little princess.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

adroitcuffs said:


> I will never understand how people can be so cruel to a child. RIP, little princess.


Same reason we never understand or want to understand and hopefully never will understand ...THERE is evil and it should be eliminated, not tolerated and certainly not accepted.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Little girl. As for the neighbor I hope they go to hell when they die.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

R.I.P.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

She even looks like a douche......R.I.P kiddo.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

She is a douche. Click through the all the levels of the story in Harry's post, looks like a thorough recap of the cruelty. But just in case something was left out, I found the original thread. Satan's holding a seat for her in the bowels of Hell. While the sweet little angel she tortured is resting in peace free from pain and misery guided to Heaven by God and all His angels.

http://masscops.com/threads/dying-girl-taunted-by-neighbors.87882/#post-540629


----------

